# Sail south



## sebmagnen (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking for crew, share cost, 65 euros / day, all incl. (food, fuel, etc.)
Unforgetable experience from Mar del Plata (Arg.) to Antartica via cap Horn, Tierra del fuego, peninsula Valdez, Ushuaia from oct. 2009 to april 2010 then back in europe.

Two weeks to one month on board for each leg.

Wildlife, whales, penguins, killer whales, sea lions, Albatrosses etc...

Ask for details and check index, english version coming soon.


----------

